# Preventing a Toilet Bowl from Draining?



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Oct 18, 2016)

Okay, this might be a different one...opposite of what everybody else wants.  Searching with Google isn't of any help.

I have toilets with some hard water deposits built up on the inside of the bowl.  I would like to drain them (no problem, turn off the water and flush until empty), and then fill the bowls with vinegar for a few hours, then scoop out the vinegar when they're clean.

But my problem is how to stop the vinegar from draining out as I fill the bowl?

Thanks!

Vince


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 18, 2016)

How about blowing up a balloon and stuffing it in the drain opening?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 18, 2016)

Fill a balloon with just enough water. You want a variety pack of balloons so you can find the right size.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 18, 2016)

Or one bag of concrete will do it.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Oct 18, 2016)

I love the balloon idea!  The cement I'm saving for my tuckpointing and other masonry work.

Thanks, guys!

Vince


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 18, 2016)

Toilets have a trap cast into them. The natural fill level of the bowl equals the flood rim of the trap, so after you have flushed and sponged the water from the bowl, fill with the vinegar to the natural bowl level.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 18, 2016)

:agree:  Pour slowly so that the vinegar doesn't slop over the edge of the trap.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 19, 2016)

Come on guys, he wants to plug it so he can fill it to the rim.


----------



## KULTULZ (Oct 19, 2016)

Just a thought-

I too have heavy calcium deposits and had to GI the shower stall yesterday. The only thing I had on hand to touch it was KA-BOOM and a plastic scrubby.

I will do the bowls tomorrow... :beer:


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 19, 2016)

I think there are products on the market that are better suited than vinegar for doing what you want and we use vinegar as our main cleaning product around the house, windows counter tops etc. 

I agree with the above just lower the level with a sponge or what I do is pour a bucket of water in fast and the extra flow will most of the time syphon most of the water out of the trap. Then pouring in your vinegar or whatever slowly will have it stay in the bowl. 

Most importantly don&#8217;t scoop it out when done, just flush it down it won&#8217;t be good for cooking after you use it.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 19, 2016)

The ballon methods described, will work well for the casual cleaning of the bowl, however, in practice I've found that calcium buildup in the trap, and predominantly the up-flow of the trap, is the cause of bowl replacement.

Long before the internet, I'd draw a section thru a WC as an explanation for customers.

Life's a dance, you learn as you go.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Oct 19, 2016)

Oh, my, so many more comments!

Yes, I just want to use the vinegar to dissolve the deposits that are above the trap level.  Vinegar is cheap and works good for dissolving that stuff.  I keep vinegar around for that reason, and no, it will not be used for anything else!

Thanks for making me laugh and giving me a good idea to use the balloon!

Vince


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 20, 2016)

If that's all you are doing, I'd just mix a paste using vinegar, liquid soap and baking soda and forget using 2-1/2 to 3gal. of vinegar and the ballon.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 20, 2016)

Use one of these to add vinegar to every flush.
Fluidmaster 8300P8 Flush 'N' Sparkle Bleach Kit


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Oct 20, 2016)

I wondered about trying to mix a paste, or keep a soaked rag in place for a while, but there are so many places it just seemed easier to fill the bowl with vinegar.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 20, 2016)

You spread the paste with a brush, and follow with a scrub.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Oct 20, 2016)

Looking at the bowls, I decided filling with vinegar would be easier and probably do a better job than trying a paste.  I've cleaned pots and pans this way and have been very happy with the end results.


----------

